# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  17-Jan-2013: Doro, Alcatel, Zonda, ZTE and other models updated

## mohamed73

.Doro-PhoneEasy-612 mode supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Vodafone-340 unlock issue fixed
.Alcatel-310A model supported
.Alcatel-209A model supported
.Zonda-ZMCK895 model under test
.ZTE-R3100 model under test
.NGM-Vanity-Young model under test
.Avio-A306 model under test
.security area repair improved (14 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated   *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## adam11

ok
my freind

----------


## memeti

شكرا صديقي

----------


## alaa elarif

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

